

A Summary of Seed and Angel Investments in the First Half of the Year - francov88
http://biz30.timedoctor.com/2012-startup-funding-summary/

======
ms_moi
Everyone is getting on the web. I could say that business is good online since
a number of people are putting money into it. Well, July has increase a lot
since it's the mid of the year and, I think it's during this time that
businesses/people could decide which direction to go for their investments.

------
francov88
Great research and post. There's another startup
<http://www.whogotfunded.com/> who specializes in tracking the funding
wave.... not sure how they make money though...

~~~
bersius
It looks like to me like the only asset they have is their list.

------
Cataclysmic
Hmm, Dollar Shave Club got $1M in seed funds... that big warehouse in their
promotional video is misleading - makes it seem like they're already far more
established than they are - still a great video though!

~~~
espressodude
Agree. That video worked well for them probably. Viral videos are really good
marketing tools. I've watched that a number of times. lol.

------
bersius
July seems to be the hot month. I wonder if anybody has an analysis of raises
vs times of the year. Could be pretty interesting if there was a trend.

------
espree
Such an incredible overview of what's going on. Thanks for putting this
together! Man this is an awesome way to foresee the near future of funding.

------
jeraldlopez
The credibility of timedoctor application is increasing. A great innovative
solution for big companies.

------
jinvincent9
Great insight. Thanks for sharing.

